# Couple of DirecTivo Questions



## Shana (Jan 15, 2003)

I am a proud new owner of DirecTivo, loving it so far just trying to get used to it being so different (and nicer) than my old RCA receiver.

When recording two shows, do you have to watch one of them or can you watch another station while they record? I was trying to record two shows the other night and was wanting to watch another show but wasn't able to figure out how to do that.

Also, how do you get it to not have so many suggestions? Does it automatically record the suggestions if space available? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

If you're recording two different shows you cannot watch a third new show. You can only watch a prerecorded show that's on your hard drive.

Remembering from my stand alone Tivo, there is a preferences option which you can tell the Tivo to turn on or off it's suggestions. I assume it's the same with the DirecTivo.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes you can turn suggestions on and off. They will be deleted if you run out of room. My TiVo thinks I like Mexican Soap Operas and most any movie on Oxygen... :bang


----------



## Shana (Jan 15, 2003)

groovy, I knew there was something else you can watch while recording

ha ha I'm pretty surprised at some of the things "it" thinks I will want to watch


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Yes you can turn suggestions on and off. They will be deleted if you run out of room. My TiVo thinks I like Mexican Soap Operas and most any movie on Oxygen... :bang *


:rolling:


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Check out the TiVo Forum. A wealth of knowledge !


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You cannot record two shows live while watching another one because it requires two seperate tuners to record those two shows and in order to watch another one it would require a third tuner. Being able to watch a show while two are recording does not use a tuner but the hard drive to retrieve the show from.


----------

